

Ask HN: How to learn graph plots of math functions - hhimanshu

I really don't know how to we say that a log function would look like this or polynomial function would look like this.<p>I know that if I have like X + Y = c, I can draw straight line by taking values of X and evaluating Y.<p>how to I learn graph plots for other math function(log, exponential, sine, cos etc) or polynomial of n degrees
======
prophetjohn
You can just plug numbers into the function and plot them by hand.

Or you can type the function into <http://www.wolframalpha.com/> and it will
show you the graph.

------
anigbrowl
A computer algebra system. I like this FOSS tool:
<http://www.geogebra.org/cms/>

